

World's Worst Domain Name, Registered Yesterday - bhartzer
http://whois.domaintools.com/california-real-estate-probate-reo-short-sale-hud-home.com

======
bhartzer
The sad part is that I think they honestly think that it's good to have a
domain name like that.

